# Holden Monaro HK



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built this 1/24 Holden Monaro kit by Cavalier. it's a fairly nice, but basic, resin kit of a fairly unusual subject. the interior is a basic bucket, which i did in brown vinyl, but looks ok with a bit of detailing. I don't remember what brand paint i used, i think it was tamiya.

monaro_hk6 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monaro_hk4 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monaro_hk5 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monaro_hk1 by aus_mus, on Flickr

monaro_hk7 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monaro_hk8 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monaro_hk9 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monaro_hk10 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Neat. Now do a Mad Max version.










https://www.madmaxmovies.com/mad-max/mad-max-cars/nightrider-hq-monaro/index.html

Oh, here's a kit, $109 Au.










https://www.riverinamodelcarsplus.com.au/product/holden-hq-monaro-mfp-nightriders-1973-mad-max-2/

[That kit should have flares on the fenders. They were ripped off the right side in the movie chase. and the bottom hood scoop is too blunt. ]

Here's a full size copy. dark blue?










https://www.madmaxmovies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9063&start=40


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I kind of like the black better than the blue color. When you say it is to blunt - what would you like to see about it more specifically or to be less blunt? :lurk5:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The front should curve backward and be rounded, and not be angular. To be blunt.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I did the Nite Rider ages ago with a 1/24 resin kit from Ebay. it's a generation newer design.
Mad Max Night Rider's Holden by aus_mus, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157690958839354/with/38714015594/

.

As for the Cavalier kit, It's a smidge tall in the front, which reduces the curve of the leading edge. it's the side profile that's mostly off.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Now that you point it out it's easy to see.


----------



## Model Man Chris (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice build ??,


----------



## rgericke99 (5 mo ago)

Good day,
I am in search of a Holden Monaro 1968-1970 model kit 1:24 or 1:25 to build.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Shipping costs are always a big consideration for your location. Are you near enough to the local hobby shops there to order directly from them? Otherwise eBay listings are going to be your fastest way to locate and obtain a model kit of the Monaro.


----------



## rgericke99 (5 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Shipping costs are always a big consideration for your location. Are you near enough to the local hobby shops there to order directly from them? Otherwise eBay listings are going to be your fastest way to locate and obtain a model kit of the Monaro.


Thank you for the reply. Do you know of reputable sites who sells this model?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not off hand. Have you tried finding Cavalier Model Productions directly to see if they sell to individuals or have a preferred hobby vendor? 🤙


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Not off hand. Have you tried finding Cavalier Model Productions directly to see if they sell to individuals or have a preferred hobby vendor? 🤙


According to Scalemates, Cavalier Model Productions ceased to be in 2003.
Cavalier Model Productions (AU)


----------



## rgericke99 (5 mo ago)

Thank you.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Diecast: Hot Wheels has a 1:64 scale diecast in their current Premium Boulevard Series (Wal Mart).


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

rgericke99 said:


> Good day,
> I am in search of a Holden Monaro 1968-1970 model kit 1:24 or 1:25 to build.


1/25 Body Pack Conversion Set for Holden HK 1968 2-Door | eBay 
body only, a 1/25 camaro needed for chassis and interior.


----------

